# Ranch Style Ready



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Added some bling to Cody's Slash...


















Anybody planning on going to the Ranch Style this weekend?


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

little too much bling for my taste but looks like he'll be having fun this weekend.


----------



## Thrillride (Nov 27, 2008)

BLIIING BLIIIING


----------



## weldo (Jul 21, 2008)

you might need a gold tooth to match that bike...especially after the shiat that they have goin on up there..good luck!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

He wants to add gold levers...

Magic Juan...yeah, boyeeeeee!


----------



## weldo (Jul 21, 2008)

dude...gold


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

weldo said:


> you might need a gold tooth to match that bike...especially after the shiat that they have goin on up there..good luck!


+1 LOL


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

I actually LOL'd so hard when I saw Goldmember. But I looooove that bike. the gold is a nice touch...don't see it that often. the brake levers would be like gold teeth to match anyways.

mean to ask: what is the technical name for bikes like that? the FS ones for DJ


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Stickers :[


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

whats ranch style? slope style + ranch dressing?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

sammysmc said:


> whats ranch style? slope style + ranch dressing?


Nice! Ranch makes everything better! :thumbsup: Check it out here: https://grassroots-cycles.com/page.cfm?pageID=72



aggiebiker said:


> Stickers :[


I agree...



callmetheNewGuy said:


> I actually LOL'd so hard when I saw Goldmember. But I looooove that bike. the gold is a nice touch...don't see it that often. the brake levers would be like gold teeth to match anyways.
> 
> mean to ask: what is the technical name for bikes like that? the FS ones for DJ


This is a Slopestyle bike. It has 5" front and rear.


----------

